

Ask HN: startups in Health Insurance space? - sun123

Are there any startups focussing on ICD 9 to ICD 10 converstion ?<p>Are there any products in market, that will help insurance companies "crosswalk" between ICD 9 to ICD 10 and vice versa?
======
ahsanhilal
I read about Cake Health, apparently the Mint.com of health insurance. It
basically pools all your data, and all the line items, from your insurance
provider.

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/12/cake-health-the-mint-for-
he...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/12/cake-health-the-mint-for-health-
insurance-launches-to-the-public/)

